# 2011 Cruze Indicators Not Clicking & Radio Display Fuzzy/Also Not Working



## Graeme89! (Jan 9, 2018)

Hi everyone,

Last weekend was incredibly cold and my battery ended up dying. The drive before it died, I had turned my car on and noticed the radio display was all fuzzy and the power button was not working. Also - the indicators were working, but there was no clicking sound to indicate they were on.

The next time I tried starting it - it did not work. I took out the battery and took it to PartSource (tested dead). I just reinstalled my new battery and everything is working fine, but the radio screen is still fuzzy/doesn't work and the indicators do not make any noise.

I tried shutting the car off and removing the Yellow 20 fuse. I waited 5 minutes, fired it back up, turned it off and put the fuse back in, but same problem existed.

So summary: Prior to my old battery dying (but while it was on its last legs), my radio display, radio performance, and indicator clicking sound all stopped working. Following the installation of a new battery - the problem persists.

Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Possible Negative Battery Cable issue: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-g...al-coverage-14311-negative-battery-cable.html


----------



## Graeme89! (Jan 9, 2018)

Thank you very much for your response. I will look into this at my local dealership (I bought the car used, but it appears all owners are covered up until 193,000km).

I've also heard that taking the negative cable off and waiting 5 minutes and then reattaching it might work as well. Could this be a possible (and safe) solution as well?

Thank you for your assistance.


----------



## Chevy victim (Dec 4, 2020)

Hi, 
I have the same problem, did you please solve it and how if yes ?


----------



## Jimirvine (Jul 21, 2021)

Graeme89! said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Last weekend was incredibly cold and my battery ended up dying. The drive before it died, I had turned my car on and noticed the radio display was all fuzzy and the power button was not working. Also - the indicators were working, but there was no clicking sound to indicate they were on.
> 
> ...


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome Aboard!

What was your question?

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.

*FYI:* _The clicking for the blinkers comes through your drivers front speaker._


----------

